# List of absorption coefficients



## danielh (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi,

i am looking for an extensive listing of absorption coefficients to be used in a simulation program.
What i have found so far are these (2nd one is in german, sorry):

http://www.acousticalsurfaces.com/acoustic_IOI/101_13.htm

https://www.uni-due.de/ibpm/BauPhy/Schall/Buch/Tabellen.htm#tab19

As you can see, all of these only give data up to 4000 Hz. Why could that be?
Therefore, i was looking for other lists, would be happy if someone could provide some links.

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That is all that any accredited lab would report in standard measurements - 125-4kHz.


----------



## danielh (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok, i see. Thanks.


----------

